# Troy-Bilt Big Red Horse 2007



## Dallas_texan (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey everyone! I’m new to the forum here and glad to be here. It’s always a little awkward joining new forums and coming out for help right away. But thanks for having me. Hope everyone is doing good today!
So here’s my issue
Like the title says I have a Troy-Bilt Big Red Horse built in 2007. I’ve always tried to maintain my tractor well as far as keeping the oil changed, regular maintenance etc.... I even keep wax on the paint to keeper lookin good. Lol
My engine is running fantastic, but I’ve noticed my speed has slowed down tremendously this year. It’s most likely slowed down over time, but it’s real noticeable this new spring season. I’m just wondering what could cause this?
Since the engine is running well, my suspicion is it may be the drive belt? But I honestly don’t know. Maybe it’s stretched over the last 12 years? I’m not familiar with tractor transmissions but have to assume this has one. Not sure. I do know this Troy-Bilt has a total of 3 belts, but I don’t know exactly what they do. Any feedback would be much appreciated

Thanks
Kenny in
Texas


----------



## Dallas_texan (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry about the typo BIG RED HORSE


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Dallas_texan said:


> Sorry about the typo BIG RED HORSE


There, how's that! It's now a big red horse!
Three belts are the deck belt for the blades, a belt to transfer the engine power to a pulley at the rear of the tractor, and a short belt to transfer the power from the rear pulley to the transmission. 
Check the belts for wear and while you are at it, make sure the idler pulleys and tensioners are in good order and are working as they should. This shows the two drive belts and their routing through the pulleys, Thanks to Jacks Small Engines!
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...a80tp766-big-red-horse-2007/drive-rear-wheels


----------



## Dallas_texan (Apr 10, 2019)

pogobill said:


> There, how's that! It's now a big red horse!
> Three belts are the deck belt for the blades, a belt to transfer the engine power to a pulley at the rear of the tractor, and a short belt to transfer the power from the rear pulley to the transmission.
> Check the belts for wear and while you are at it, make sure the idler pulleys and tensioners are in good order and are working as they should. This shows the two drive belts and their routing through the pulleys, Thanks to Jacks Small Engines!
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...a80tp766-big-red-horse-2007/drive-rear-wheels


Thanks for typo correction Bill. 
So if the belts are stretched and worn, do you think that’s the issue? Whether I replace them for this reason or not, being 12 yrs old, I’m sure they need replacing


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

12 yrs is a long time for a belt. They do stretch out. If the belts are. Fairly easy to remove, take them to Auto Zone and they will measure .them for you. Then you will have an actual number to deternimm if the tensioner can handle the leng tf v, or the belts need replaced.


----------

